# Are You a Window Opener? Fresh Air Hound? Or Like The Security of A Box?



## WhatInThe (Jul 2, 2019)

Do you open windows daily if possible even if for a few minutes? I like fresh air and try to keep the house as close to the outside temperature as possible to help my body adapt. Also the inside of a persons home or apartment is constantly off gasing various substances, chemicals, gases etc so opening the windows helps some of that dissipate. Much of nature and manufactured things are in a constant state of decay which are many of those smells that don't want to leave. One is not just smelling something they are breathing that in.

Any way are you a window opener.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes I enjoy opening up the windows to let fresh air in. We have a lilac garden and a huge dogwood rose bush in our backyard that smell amazing. The scent drifts into the bedrooms at night. It’s really nice. 

However I don’t leave the windows open on hot humid days as it lets in too much humidity. We don’t use air conditioning which has an automatic dehumidifier but we do have a separate dehumidifier.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 2, 2019)

*Yes, I like them open.  For the fresh air.  *


----------



## Don M. (Jul 2, 2019)

We like to open the windows whenever possible.  However, during the hot humid Summer months, and the cold Winter days, that is limited.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 2, 2019)

The windows in my apartment are never completely closed unless it is pouring down rain.

I haven't bothered with air conditioning but I do use a fan when I'm sleeping to drown out the sounds of the city and circulate the air.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 2, 2019)

Open windows and fresh air. Ahhhhh 🌬


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

Yep, I have windows open from the time I get up  until I go out or go to bed, upstairs and downstairs!!!!

I also have the back door open all day as well except for when it's raining!!

My O/H gets on my wick, because he keeps shutting everything when he's home, I can't stand it, I need fresh air!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 2, 2019)

No.   It's much too hot and humid in Houston to have windows open.


----------



## twinkles (Jul 2, 2019)

when i lived by myself i always had my windows opened---i live with my daughter now and she never opens hers-(--her husbands orders)


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

twinkles said:


> when i lived by myself i always had my windows opened---i live with my daughter now and she never opens hers-(--her husbands orders)


 Oh Nooo, I'd hate that!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

On hot days like today I keep the windows closed but once the temperature goes to 75 or so I open them up.  I often have my back window open first because I get the best breeze that way.  I also open the kitchen and living room windows when it cools down.  I don't like to let the hot air in.  I agree we need to air out our places.  I also  need to for my birds, they need fresh air daily.  In awhile I am going to turn the AC on to cool the living room off.  I think AC helps with those gases in the air, too.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes, I have my bedroom&living room,kitchen windows open during the summer
I don't have AC{don't like it} use fans
In autumn,winter I keep the windows open just a bit to get some fresh air. Sue


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 2, 2019)

moviequeen1 said:


> Yes, I have my bedroom&living room,kitchen windows open during the summer
> I don't have AC{don't like it} use fans
> In autumn,winter I keep the windows open just a bit to get some fresh air. Sue


 We don't have AC here either..only fans...


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 2, 2019)

During nice spring & fall weather open windows is nice.
When it's hot & humid or bitter cold, windows stay closed.

Every morning I open back door to do a weather check and breathe in fresh air for a minute.

For me air conditioning is a must. Coincidentally, one yr ago there was a 24 hr power outage in my neighborhood.... miserable


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 2, 2019)

Our windows are open mostly all the time in the Summer, and also for the swamp cooler to work. Wintertime, not so much unless it's nice outside or to let the smoke out from me burning something..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm a window opener, and when the weather is nice and cool, I'll also open my front door, half of the security door is screen, half glass.  My cat usually likes to lie there and catch some rays.


----------



## tortiecat (Jul 2, 2019)

All windows open(weather permitting)from when I get up until the sun comes around
to my side of the building, then I have to put the A/C on.  Some nights if it is going 
to be cooler I will turn it off and open windows again.
In the winter my bedroom window is always open a crack and some others open for
a short while to air the place out.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 2, 2019)

It's 107 degrees at this moment but it will go up to around 112 here.  Remember I am in the Phoenix metro area.  Fresh air?  You mean Burnt air?  One guy says "but it's a dry heat!"  The answer "Yeah but so is the oven!"


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2019)

AZ Jim said:


> It's 107 degrees at this moment but it will go up to around 112 here.  Remember I am in the Phoenix metro area.  Fresh air?  You mean Burnt air?  One guy says "but it's a dry heat!"  The answer "Yeah but so is the oven!"



Jim, I don't know how you do it!  We just started getting into the 90s here in Co. and I'm complaining already.  Luckily my house is always cooler than outside even without central air.  Stay cool my friend!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 2, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> The windows in my apartment are never completely closed unless it is pouring down rain.
> 
> I haven't bothered with air conditioning but I do use a fan when I'm sleeping to drown out the sounds of the city and circulate the air.


I have a fan running all night when I sleep, too, and for the same reasons.  If I don't have the fan on I can hear the apt. garage opening and closing and some city sounds, too.


----------



## johndoe (Jul 2, 2019)

Mine are open right now with the fan blowing in outside air. Tonight I'll stick a 20" fan in the window to pull inside air out and pull outside air in from all the open windows in the rest of the house. I dislike AC.  With AC the house is all closed up and makes me claustrophobic.  Open up. It's summer!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 2, 2019)

I love my windows open, of course on these hot humid days I have the AC going most of the time. When my mom first came to live with us she would comment to all her friends that in the winter I'd have a gale force wind going through the house that was strong enough to straighten out her perm. I always thought she had such rosy cheeks. I guess that's why.


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 2, 2019)

We open windows whenever possible, Lorie likes to open the windows once a day in the winter to keep the germs down and out... Summer days like today the AC is on. But most times windows are open except hot humid days like we are expecting for the rest of the week!


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 5, 2019)

I like them open weather permitting.  Even now, when afternoon heat indices are 100-105, I like to open them for 15-20 minutes or so in the morning to let in fresh air.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 5, 2019)

Love opening  windows and doors ... when it's not A/C season.


----------



## Manatee (Jul 11, 2019)

Some of our windows are stuck and don't open.  The others we don't try.  Our 5 ceiling fans stir the air  and our AC/heat controls the temperature.  When we were in Arizona we had double pane windows installed, they were a big plus.

If we want some fresh air we put the top down on the car and go for a ride, usually to the beach.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 11, 2019)

I am pleased, as I finally got a new screen put in on the storm door that goes out to my new deck. Now I can open that door again in the evening for fresh air.


----------



## Kowhaigirl (Jul 11, 2019)

We don't have air conditioning so I am a big fan of flinging the doors and windows wide as often as the weather and temperature allows.
Bugs can be annoying if you forget to shut them early enough but the sounds of birdlife and nature is worth it


----------



## AZ Jim (Jul 11, 2019)

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...0i22i10i30j33i160j33i21j0i8i13i30.QjQXD3uu-d4


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

Just had a storm, wee bit cooler, Air is off, and windows are open!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 2, 2019)

I love fresh air and sunshine.  Definitely prefer it over AC.  Only use AC to stop computer from overheating.


----------

